
Show HN: Fictorio.us – A Collection of Short Stories I Bought - jermaustin1
https://fictorio.us/
======
jermaustin1
This is a fun little project I have been working on, and I wanted to show you
guys. I had commented a little while ago about how I like to hire writers to
create short stories for me, there was a lot of interest in compiling the
stories and releasing them.

I buy 1-2 new stories a week, have them edited, and post them. As I receive
new stories, they will be added.

